# cheap pee pads



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey guys,

Searching for stuff I might need with the new puppy coming soon, and I came across these puppy pads

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=4364471510

The shipping for me was cheap b/c I live in the same state as the seller, but if you ask her, she will give you your exact shipping total. Just thought I'd let you guys know


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow that's a great deal! We pay just under $8 for 32. So just over $12 for 200 is a GREAT deal.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

thats a great deal







I'm going to order some now. they look exactly like the ones I get at wally world


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow great deal








Lucy's decided weewee pads are beneath her though..







She usually refuses to use them!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow...this is a great price. Also, the seller has great reviews...I'm going to order. I need some pads soon!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

No problem...sometimes I think I should become a "professional shopper"...









I figured we all share about new products and bags, why not save everyone a little money


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i just bought those wee wee pads earlier today!! lol.







well...i bought 5 cases.







i hope they're great.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Mar 14 2005, 08:57 PM
> *i just bought those wee wee pads earlier today!!  lol.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ha!!!! I'm glad I'm not the only person who bought 5 cases!!! I thought people would think I'm a little







but two cases are for my cousin's shih tzu...I wonder how long 3 cases will last with two dogs...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

we bought 5 cases in february of last year. and they potty outdoors too. i also throw them away when they pee on it just once. before...when sprite would only potty inside---i would let her pee 2 or 3 times on the wee wee pad. 

i'll tell all of you how these wee wee pads look.









littlepeanut---maggie-8 told me that if i bought 10 cases, then shipping for 2 cases would've been free or something. i forget exactly. do yours go potty outside too?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Only a couple dollars difference from Gloho, the seller I bought from. When Cloud and Noriko pottied indoors only, We'd use 4-5 pads a day so a box lasted under 2 months.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Mar 14 2005, 11:01 PM
> *littlepeanut---maggie-8 told me that if i bought 10 cases, then shipping for 2 cases would've been free or something.  i forget exactly.  do yours go potty outside too?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=43373*


[/QUOTE]
Hey Dr. Cathy!! Actually, I don't have the second pup yet







He's still too young to come home. But I have been waiting for all this snow to melt to try to cross train Peanut. I just love that he can go on the pads when he needs to if no one is home, but I'd love for them to be able to go outside too. 

That's cool about the the shipping discount. Thanks for letting me know. I've been searching ebay for good pee pad deals and even though some people have really good prices on the pads, the shipping is killer.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

thanks for that tip on that seller! Her shipping is cheaper as well as her original price. I may give her a try!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, we bought from gloho before---who was GREAT. cynthia said that the last time she bought from gloho was like 2 yrs ago. i think the few dollar difference is what made cynthia buy from maggie-8. 

never buy from WasteToCharity....those pads SUCK.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yikes, the number of cases I bought, I hope these pads are good. I tried some before and the pee just went straight through the plastic backing...those were from walmart though.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I just bought 2 cases. Thanks for the link


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow guys, maybe I should ask the seller for commission?!?!







I'm happy that I could help you all save a little $$


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

What a great deal!! I just ordered some.I thought I was getting a good deal ordering from PetEdge at 34.99 for 200 plus 6.00 for shipping! Thanks for sharing this!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

doesnt the brand of puppy pads matter for absorbing purposes?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey guys! I got the pads today, super fast shipping!!! Peanut has already tried one out, and it seems good. Gotta love cheap prices and fast shipping! I ordered 2 days ago and got them today!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Mar 16 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Hey guys!  I got the pads today, super fast shipping!!!  Peanut has already tried one out, and it seems good.  Gotta love cheap prices and fast shipping!  I ordered 2 days ago and got them today!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Good, b/c I can't order any right now...gotta wait a few days for some $$...haha...hopefully she will still have some. I put her on my favorite seller list anyway, that way I get emails when she lists new stuff.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I was going to bid, but she is not listing them as buy it now this time
It is a regular bid, although she has several available...and if someone outbids you, even if you get on the bidder list, you can still lose, if I understand it right.








She also lowered the price
The buy it now was 12.99
The starting bid on these is 10.99.
Imma gonna try it...but I like the buy it now better.








Here is the link for her current....

maggies wee wee pads


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Mar 14 2005, 02:37 PM
> *Hey guys,
> 
> Searching for stuff I might need with the new puppy coming soon, and I came across these puppy pads
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I buy mine at Sam's not sure if any of you all have a Sam's store close by, but I buy the ones for 
humans so much better thicker pads. I am so spoiled with these I won't buy another dog pee pad. I 
Pay 22.50 for a box of 120 called Comfort Shape Underpads they are so much thicker an I use allot less of these them then I do those thin blue ones. Might check it out if you have a Sam's store or a pharmacy dept. carries them to. I won't go back to the other pads after useing these. Just a thought to share.
Teaco


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Got my two cases in already--the shipping was super-fast. They look excellent.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

ok now tell me how does everyone like those wee wee pads? are they aborbant? thick no tracking pee pee on the floor after theyt use the pad i need pads and if you guys like these i will order them


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hopefully mine will be here today or tomorrow! I will let you know! I am looking forward to them being better quality than what I have ordered in the past myself.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey uses the pads but now I have her trained to use the Wizdog. Only go through one pad a day and no wet paws. Someone from here recommended it. I purchased mine on E-bay, was about $12.00 cheaper then the one from the Wizdog website. I have to admit it works really well. Lacey doesn't have anymore wet, smelly paws from her pee and I only use one pad a day since she doesn't have to step directly on the pad. I am always on the lookout for cheap pads since we still use.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut's morning pee's are to much for these pads to handle. During the day his little pees are fine, but the morning ones fill up the whole pad







But at that price it's good enough for me


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

She has them back on Buy it Now for $12.99. I had bid for the ones for $10.99 but I was outbid...the went for $18.

I just bought them for $12.99 so hopefully I'll get them soon!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Mar 21 2005, 03:16 PM
> *She has them back on Buy it Now for $12.99.  I had bid for the ones for $10.99 but I was outbid...the went for $18.
> 
> I just bought them for $12.99 so hopefully I'll get them soon!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=44996*


[/QUOTE]


Yeah, that's what I did too...the dutch auction I bid on went for 18. When I saw she had them listed through buy it now for 12.99 I jumped on that...







Can't wait to get mine either!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I ordered mine from her last week. They have not come yet. I am anxious to try them out.....


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

ok all that bought the pads i gave you plenty of time to try them out







sooooooooooo .... how are they? do they absorb well? any pee pee tracking????? thanks ! in advance Denise and the boys


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

are you talking to me? LOL

well....if you are...the pads are GREAT. it would've been even better to have these type when the dogs were puppies because there is like tape on the back, so if you need to tape it to the ground, you just peel back the paper. does that make sense?

so part of the wee wee pad has sticky stuff...but i dont take off the piece of paper to expose the sticky tape stuff. 


MEE came over with Dr's foster and smith wee wee pad---and those have more padding...but they are way too expensive. 

jongee pees like a puppy and she's able to pee on the wee wee pad like 2 or 3 times. i usually pick it up after two times. the girls pee A LOT when they pee, so it fills the wee wee pad. 


anyway...im more than pleased with the quality.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

They are great for the price...but they don't absorb any better than the others in my opinion. Brink pees like a racehorse most of the time...so he still tracks pee...







I am going to fix that problem next week though! Hopefully!







Imma gonna get some sifting litterboxes to put them in so it works like a wizdog, but cheaper!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

After all this talk about PeePads,I decided to give them a try.I didnt know if they would use them as they have been trained for outside. I though mmmmmm on those rainy days when i have to fight Bailey to go out ( he thinks hes sugar and will melt) & when its freezing and MOM doesnt wanna go out( cause I hate hate the cold) they would be great. So I put one down and left it and after a few days ..Volia someone used it ,dont know who







But I figure they know they can use it now,and they HAVE A FEW TIMES







So I guess we are in the outside ,inside group now


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

We use them and they work well for us. We change pads very frequently with 2 on board, so these are definitely worth the cost.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

??? That's cheap? Wow, at walmart when they're on sale it's only $7! Should've shared.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

$7 for how many wee wee pads? cuz i think i spent under $120 for 1,000 wee wee pads.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Literally 1000 pads? Wait a minute of coarse not I'm really stupid! You can't possibly fit _1000_ pads in a bag!  

But it was $7 for 32 of them.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

We got the ones from ebay as well. I don't think they are really any different than any others we have purchased except the price. Sisse goes outdoors to potty, but she is on the back porch and uses the pee pads out there. We will more than likely use these and then just go to paper when they are gone. We change them several times a day anyway because she has a hissy fit when her feet get wet!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

While I like the disposable pads (I ordered two of the two hundred), I also use the cloth pads put under patients in the nursing homes. I have two homes that give me all theirs when they get a tear or start wearing thin. I've gotten friendly with the laundry folks, and I also get all the towels, which are great for grooming. I've gotten more than I need, so I've passed them on to others. One laundry worker was joking with one of the nurses and me once, and she said I would take anything but second hand husbands.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i bought 5 cases of 200 wee wee pads. so when it came in the mail, i got five large boxes. lol. they're all in my garage. 

sooo, you paid about 21-22 cents PER wee wee pad. 

i paid only 12 cents per wee wee pad. tell your parents to check up ebay.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Wait a minute didn't somebody say they were $12? I need to read again.

But who sells these on ebay?


----------

